# And "Challenge Marbles" Swept San Antonio



## BroBill (Mar 25, 2018)

The latest trend here in San Antonio is the "Challenge Marble" which is (as pictured) a marble with the Golden Rule engraved on a band around the marble. The picture is of mine....

The marble is to be carried as a daily reminder to "Do unto others...," if you are with other Brothers and one Brother produces his Golden Rule marble - if you own one as well but forgot to bring it with you, then you are asked to make a small donation to a Masonic-related charity.  The amount and charity is up to you and left to your honor.  It's a fun way to remember our duties to each other, and perhaps increase our charitable contributions to society.  A "win/win."


----------



## Matt L (Mar 25, 2018)

I like it, BTW I will be in San Antonio from Wednesday to Saturday at the National Shooting Complex.


----------



## BroBill (Mar 25, 2018)

I should have included the rules:

The marble is to be carried as a daily reminder to "Do unto others...," if you are with other Brothers and one Brother produces his Golden Rule marble - if you own one as well but forgot to bring it with you, then you are asked to make a small donation to a Masonic-related charity.  The amount and charity is up to you and left to your honor.  It's a fun way to remember our duties to each other, and perhaps increase our charitable contributions to society.  A "win/win."

Sent from my QTASUN1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice idea.


----------



## MarkR (Mar 26, 2018)

I like it.

At the biennial session of the Scottish Rite Supreme Council (SJ) last August, we were given a coin in our "bag-o-stuff" at registration, with the rough ashlar on one side, and the smooth ashlar on the other.  Grand Commander Seale told us that he didn't want us to just put it in a collection, but to take it out of the plastic sleeve and carry it with us.  Whenever we sense our "rough ashlar" emerging, we should rub the raised rough ashlar with our thumb, to remember to work on smoothing it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 26, 2018)

MarkR said:


> At the biennial session of the Scottish Rite Supreme Council (SJ) last August, we were given a coin in our "bag-o-stuff" at registration, with the rough ashlar on one side, and the smooth ashlar on the other. Grand Commander Seale told us that he didn't want us to just put it in a collection, but to take it out of the plastic sleeve and carry it with us. Whenever we sense our "rough ashlar" emerging, we should rub the raised rough ashlar with our thumb, to remember to work on smoothing it.


Very nice!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 26, 2018)

I carry a coin, It lays flat in my pocket.
A Marble would not.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 27, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> I carry a coin, It lays flat in my pocket.
> A Marble would not.



Interesting point.  So what you carry being unobtrusive is important to you?

Given that, would something slightly obtrusive, such as a marble vs a coin serve to remind you of it's presence and purpose more often?

No right or wrong answer, just something to ponder and perhaps why they chose the marble vs coin.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 27, 2018)

Keith C said:


> No right or wrong answer, just something to ponder and perhaps why they chose the marble vs coin.


I like this.....very non-judgemental.


----------



## BroBill (Mar 27, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Interesting point.  So what you carry being unobtrusive is important to you?
> 
> Given that, would something slightly obtrusive, such as a marble vs a coin serve to remind you of it's presence and purpose more often?
> 
> No right or wrong answer, just something to ponder and perhaps why they chose the marble vs coin.



The Grand Master displayed his marble at our March 3rd Grand Master's Conference.  He showed everyone his marble and explained the history and meaning to him and that he had been carrying his for many years. Since then, the "Challenge" marbles have become very popular in our area.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 27, 2018)

BroBill said:


> The Grand Master displayed his marble at our March 3rd Grand Master's Conference. He showed everyone his marble and explained the history and meaning to him and that he had been carrying his for many years. Since then, the "Challenge" marbles have become very popular in our area.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## HoldenMonty (Mar 28, 2018)

I remember from my time in the air force we had a challenge coin. Usually the squadron coin of whatever squadron you were assigned to and if somebody pulled it out and slamed it on the desk/bar everybody had to show theirs and whoever didn't have theirs had to buy a drink for everybody that had their coin. The only squadron that I was in that did it on a regular basis decided that buying everybody a soda from our snack bar was much better and much cheaper. 

The lodge I attend made up some coins for their 200th anniversary back in 1997 and we are thinking about doing the same thing when our 225th anniversary comes around.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 28, 2018)

HoldenMonty said:


> The lodge I attend made up some coins for their 200th anniversary back in 1997 and we are thinking about doing the same thing when our 225th anniversary comes around.


Great! My mother lodge will not get to the 100 mark for three more years but this will be brought up then.


----------



## jgil1970 (Mar 28, 2018)

Matt L said:


> I like it, BTW I will be in San Antonio from Wednesday to Saturday at the National Shooting Complex.



If you’d like, my Lodge is conferring an EA degree Thursday. Dinner at 6:15, Degree at 7:00.

Let me know if you want to attend. We are pretty close to the National Shooting Complex.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 30, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Interesting point.  So what you carry being unobtrusive is important to you?
> 
> Given that, would something slightly obtrusive, such as a marble vs a coin serve to remind you of it's presence and purpose more often?
> 
> No right or wrong answer, just something to ponder and perhaps why they chose the marble vs coin.



I just don't want another bulky item to carry in my pocket, Phone in one, S&W in the other.
Coin fits nicely in the watch pocket...


----------



## Canadian Paul (Apr 2, 2018)

Lodges under the GL of Scotland can confer the Mark on its Master Masons as an extension of the FC Degree. My lodge will be doing this on Monday, April 16th. As part of the ceremony each candidate will receive a 'Mark Penney' during the ceremony.  I carry the one I received   in a small coin purse with my loose change. I also have one a brother brought back for me from lodge Mother Killwinning No. 0 in Scotland.  

Not exactly a 'challenge coin' but a similar symbol, I think.


----------



## TXStrat (Apr 4, 2018)

I looked for them at the swag table during the March 3 GM Conference at Alzafar Shrine Center, didn't see any.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 5, 2018)

I would not be able to have things like that in my pocket.

Just as I could never be canadian...you guys and one dollar coins ...


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 6, 2018)

Brother_Steve said:


> Just as I could never be canadian...you guys and one dollar coins ...



In the era of vending machines, the coins were in fact more convenient than the paper bills.  No one believed that until they actually started using the coins so I get that you don't believe it.  I grew up bicycle distance from the Canadian border so I watched the events happen.  The folks across the border were up in arms then a couple of months later they all went "Oh.  Okay then" and moved on.  History matters - The coins are in fact more convenient whether you believe it or not.

BUT - We are no longer in the era of the vending machine.  Any vending machine that still takes bills it remains true that the coins are more convenient independent of beliefs and opinions, but every vending machine that takes cards moves us farther out of the era where cash in any form matters.  Now I hardly ever use any vending machine that requires cash because I hardly ever carry cash.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 6, 2018)

I could be Canadian in a heartbeat lol. Love that place.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 6, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> I hardly ever carry cash.


Same here.


----------

